# Official James Anderson Thread



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

Might as well start the watch on him for the upcoming season (especially if RJ walks and the Spurs can't at least get a sign and trade to happen). 

Draft Express has this to say about the Big 12 POY



> •James Anderson was nothing short of spectacular last season, and it shows here. His 1.07 overall PPP ranks second amongst all players, as do his 20 possessions used per-game. He was above the PPP every in every situation except for guarded catch and shoot situations, and has more experience running the pick and roll (2.9 Pos/G) than any other player on our rankings. High usage/high-efficiency players are extremely difficult to come by, and NBA teams may want to ponder if they’re missing the boat on Anderson due to the fact that he has not been spectacular in workouts. The same thing happened last year with Marcus Thornton.


Unfortunately the kid is undersized for a SF, but Pop's never had a problem playing undersized people (i.e. RJ at PF :krazy: ) Here's hoping we have another George Hill/Dejuan Blair type steal here.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Any chance the Spurs are intrigued by a Knicks offer of Gallinari, Douglas and Curry's expiring for Parker?

I wouldn't think it'll happen, but crazier things have. They might not be able to land a decent SF and be intrigued by the idea of starting Hill/Ginobili/Gallinari/Duncan/Splitter with Douglas, Anderson, Blair and McDyess off the bench.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Anderson is a 2, not a 3. Supremely good pick-up for the Spurs, he is going to be a very productive player in San Antonio.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

bball2223 said:


> Anderson is a 2, not a 3. Supremely good pick-up for the Spurs, he is going to be a very productive player in San Antonio.


Right...I'm just thinking if RJ walks, Anderson may be called to play the 3 (unless Ginobili moves there and Hill mans the 2 spot.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

First game for the rook:

4/8, 2/5 from 3, 10 points (in 27 min). Not too shabby for the kid's first night


----------

